# linzess



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been taking linzess 290 for only a week but it hasn't done anything last couple days and I need some relief. Would it be safe to take a double dose as a clean out?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i don't know..that could be too much. if it were me. i'd check with my doc before taking a double dose. that's the safest thing to do.

i've said this before so maybe you've already read or tried it, but the closer you take linzess to eating, the more D you get. generally. that's because linzess acts on the same receptors that food does. i used to use it for cleanouts by taking the 290 dose with (not a half hour before, as prescribed--but with) a warm meal with a bit of healthy fat in it. i would usually start going --lots of D--in an hour or so. and then i would keep going on and off for about six hours or so. but like anything, YMMV.

good luck. hope you get cleaned out one way or another.


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi. While I have not taken this Rx (I have the opposite problem--D--), I did look it up and they are very clear about saying that it takes up to 2 weeks for it to really kick in. I am with Annie7...DO NOT double up until you discuss with your doctor. Her approach might even be the approach you want to try if after 2 weeks are up and nothing is happening.

My body certainly does not react to various meds the way it is supposed to usually, and that has caused years of problems. Today was a good example: I spent 3 days eating "well," taking the correct meds when I should, etc. all to be "good to go" to a day trip to a beautiful garden,,,,2 hours there, 2 hours back. We couldn't go....I was in the bathroom for hours with D. We managed to get to a movie (tho I was worried), and I hope we can get to the gardens tomorrow. I am so tired of this kind of like....rather no life.

I hope you get some relief from the Linzess.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

So.. against all of your wonderful advice I was desperate and did it after hours of waiting for dr to call back. Welp.. it is definitely cleaning me out. It's not HORRIBLE but thank god I took off work because I've been having accidents all morning. Once it hits there is a 10 sec window to get to a bathroom. Thankful I'm cleaning out but I won't be doing this again!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh dear--sorry you're having such a rough time of it especially with the 10 second window but, on the positive side, at least you're getting cleaned out. and yes thank god you're not at work!

and oh yes I sure do understand desperation.....been there many many times.... way too many times...

hope it's all over soon. and hope that you don't get this backed up again.... oh and be sure and stay hydrated and keep your electrolytes up, with all the D going on. hopefully you have some Gatorade or pedialyte to drink...or even soup... that has sodium and potassium in it, too. so does V-8 juice... gotta keep your 'lytes up.









take care...


----------

